# Travel Log - Idaho



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 15, 2014)

*Idaho* -  Butch Cassidy and his gang made history robbing a bank in Montpelier for $5,000 and making their escape while being chased by the local farmer and rancher posse.  Earnest Hemingway ended his life in Ketchum.  The NASA astronauts trained for their moon landings at 'Craters of the Moon' lava beds, there are beautiful mountains, streams and desert, it has it all, even a pretty respectable college football team.  Likes:  Shoshone Falls, Sun Valley, Coeur d'Alene, Lolo Pass, Snake River, Eastern slope of the Tetons, awesome scenic road trip meandering along the Salmon River, 'The River of No Return', fantastic deer hunting north of Mackay between the Big Lost and Little Lost Rivers, family favorite camping at Emmigration Campground north of Mink Creek during Huckleberry season, Swimming/boating at Bear Lake while trying to avoid the lake monster and eating raspberry shakes.  Dislikes:  The long, long drive from So Id to Boise on the western border, winter driving in Sweetzer Pass, stopping at America's most dangerous rest stop on I-84 just over the ID/UT state line, losing money playing the lotto either in Malad or Franklin because you can't gamble in Utah.

During the late 60's I lived and worked in Idaho Falls for a large potato processing company.  While there I had my closest brush with fame.  I was in a men's clothing store buying golf duds.  I walked up to the counter with my selections and stood next to a tall slender man who was getting around on 2 canes, he had just purchased several pants and shirts paying cash from a huge roll of hundred dollar bills.  As he and his companion walked out the clerk turned and asked me, 'Do you know who that was?' Me - 'Nope', He - 'That was Evel Knievel!', Me - 'Who the hell is Evel Knievel?'.  I assume it was just after his hospital stay following his 1967 ill fated jump at Ceaser's Palace.  In my defense this was before ESPN and cable.  We had two very poorly programmed local TV stations, didn't take the paper and was actually reading books for leisure at the time.  Although, I did notice the black Rolls parked curbside.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 16, 2014)

My only visit to Idaho was on a bus that passed through on the way to Great Falls, Montana, or more precisely, to Malmstrom Air Force Base.


----------

